# Good commentaries on pastoral epistles.



## Conner (Jul 19, 2015)

I am meeting with the pastor weekly to go throught 1 Timothy chapter by chapter. Are there any good recommendations for commentaries other than Gill and Calvin (already in use)?


----------



## joebonni63 (Jul 19, 2015)

Yeah one written by Fairbairn is very good and sought after.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jul 19, 2015)

Fairbairn online: https://books.google.com/books/about/Pastoral_Epistles.html?id=pxJFAAAAYAAJ

Geoffrey Wilson's paperbacks are handy for not only explaining the text, but also for the digest of Reformed luminaries.
http://www.wtsbooks.com/pastoral-epistles-geoffrey-wilson-9780851513355

***********************
For the more scholarly:

Newer:
George Knight's commentary approaches the "gold standard" of modern, technical commentary, from a strong conservative; but its academic sophistication may well render it too dry for ordinary help. http://www.wtsbooks.com/pastoral-epistles-george-knight-9780802823953

Older:
A CRITICAL AND GRAMMATICAL COMMENTARY ON THE PASTORAL EPISTLES Charles J. Ellicott
https://books.google.co.uk/books/about/A_critical_and_grammatical_commentary_on.html?id=DKUCAAAAQAAJ

Benjamin B. Warfield: "It is wonderful how even the strictest grammatical study can be informed with reverence. You cannot read six lines of Bishop Ellicott's 'Commentaries, Critical and Grammatical,' on Paul's epistles without feeling through and through that here is a man of God studying the Word of God. Let us make such commentators our models in our study of the Word, and learn like them to keep in mind Whose word it is we are dealing with, even when we are merely analyzing its grammatical expression."


----------



## Conner (Jul 19, 2015)

Thanks Rev. Buchanan.


----------



## KMK (Jul 19, 2015)

Rev Keister's list is always reliable: https://greenbaggins.wordpress.com/2006/09/30/my-commentary-recommendations/


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jul 19, 2015)

Please let's not forget William Hendriksen's classic commentary on the Thess and Timothy epistles!


----------

